# Smok baby beast



## Slick (20/10/16)

Hi all vendors and members,can anyone please confirm if the smok baby beast is 22 or 24.5mm in diameter? And also who has stock of them? Thanks in advance


----------



## Naeem_M (20/10/16)

Slick said:


> Hi all vendors and members,can anyone please confirm if the smok baby beast is 22 or 24.5mm in diameter? And also who has stock of them? Thanks in advance



Morning Slick

22mm - and we have stock at The Vape Industry  

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/smok-tfv8-baby-baby-cloud-beast-tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------

